# All life's tangles



## Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2008)

(J. R. Miller, "Morning Thoughts" 1906)

"And we know that God causes everything to
work together for the good of those who love
God and are called according to His purpose."
Romans 8:28

Our affairs are forever getting tangled, like threads
in a child's hands—and we cannot straighten out
the tangles ourselves! We cannot see how anything
beautiful or good can come out of our poor living, or
our feeble striving.

Our days are full of disappointments, and our
night's rest is broken by anxieties. Yet it is the
Christian's privilege to commit all life's tangles
into the hands of Jesus Christ. He can take our
broken things—and build them up into beauty.

One of the finest windows in a great cathedral is
said to have been made out of the fragments of
broken glass which the workmen had thrown away
as worthless. A skillful hand gathered them up—
and wrought them into lovely form.

Just so, Jesus Christ can take . . .
our failures,
our mistakes,
our follies,
our broken fragments of life,
even our sins, and
make them into beautiful life and character!

"Commit your way unto the Lord; trust also in
Him; and He shall bring it to pass." Psalm 37:5


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 27, 2008)

What a good and timely word for me. Thanks


----------

